# Fever, shortness of breath in my toddler... call a doc?



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Well, we don't have health insurance right now since I was let go of my job, so I thought maybe some wise mamas here would know more about what's going on with my toddler.

Yesterday afternoon he developed a fever of around 101-102. Last night and this morning, I gave him some tylenol; didn't seem to help last night, but his fever seems quite a bit better now.

However, I have noticed a couple of episodes of shortness of breath while he's sleeping. I noticed this last night and then again a few minutes ago. Both times, he was asleep and in that stage of sleep where there's a lot of eye twitching and facial expressions and such.

I am not sure how worried to be. I'm going to watch him carefully when he wakes up to see if he's breathing rapidly (although I didn't notice anything like that this morning and he nursed quite a bit so I think I would have).

One reason I am really worried is because we popped by a friend's house the other day and they had a visiting child who has pneumonia.







: I didn't' even realize until after we'd left that pneumonia can be contagious! Good criminy.

Anyone know more about when/if to be concerned and get a doc involved? We'd need to go to a local health clinic and I'm not sure how fast he could get in... I'm not the sort to take him to the doc unless I really think it's necessary.

Everything I read online is just making me more worried so I could use some real life advice on how to tell if this is something serious.







Or if it's OK to give it a day or two and not freak out.


----------



## kchoffmann (Aug 16, 2004)

In general, don't let a fever scare you. They are a healthy part of a young child's life. In fact, no fevers ever would be more concerning. I suggest you don't use the Tylenol, mainly because it's not necessary. Fever reducing medicine is only to relieve discomfort in the child. Otherwise, it's pretty well agreed upon that it's good to allow the fever to do its work rather than repress it. BTW, our naturopath told us that a fever of 102 is the perfect fever. It is not uncomfortable for the child but works well in to destroy the virus. Breathing quickly is typical when a child has a fever. It's the way the body releases some of the heat. So, I wouldn't let that worry you either.

Most doctors will tell you that it is not the height of the fever that should worry you. Rather, it's your child's behavior. Is he extremely listless (obviously, fevers make them tired, which is different), pale, crying inconsolably, acting very sick? This might precipitate a call to the doctor. Also, if a fever comes on slowly rather than all of a sudden, slowly worsening over time, this can be a concern (since sudden-onset fevers are usually viral). Only a fever as high as 107 can hurt a baby and this just about never happens.

Others might add more to this, especially about the pneumonia (I haven't experienced that), but in general, I encourage you not to worry too much at this point.


----------



## Rainbowbird (Jul 26, 2004)

I would be more concerned about the wheezing than the fever. If there is any concern about breathing difficulties, call. And of course if you see obvious signs of oxygen depletion, like rapid breathing, blueness around mouth and fingertips, struggling for air, etc. now THAT would warrant a call or more likely, a 911 call!

My son has had croup 2 x and always has the predictable wheezing and coughing with that. But it has never gotten serious, it's always been treated at home with fresh air and steamy bathrooms, plus some meds from dr. that we only use when we really have to (they are steroids but work quickly to reduce inflammation in the airway so he can breathe easily).

Can he play normally without stopping to rest and get air? Is he acting okay otherwise? Follow your gut, mama!


----------



## ThinkBlu (Oct 17, 2005)

Don't profess to be an expert, but FWIW, both of my boys had pneumonia last winter, their ages at the time were roughly 1yr and roughly 3yrs, in both cases, it was a consistent 'productive' cough that was most noticable. It was a bad winter, last winter, they were sick a lot, I'm sure they had tempuratures around that time too, but it was the cough that was distinctive. I think if his breathing is only different during REM sleep, I wouldn't be too concerned, but if you notice breathing difficulties consistently or that have effect on him while awake, I would definately go to a Dr.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

check out dr sears's page on pneumonia in kids http://askdrsears.com/html/8/t083800.asp . you might find it reassuring. i was just looking at it 'cause i'm in a similar situation as far as illness and dd1 is doctor-phobic. a school playmate has walking pneumonia, but another little friend just got over a cough and fever thing so we might just ride it out. not gonna take her today for sure.

is he coughing? if it's just a fever and occasional shortness of breath i probably wouldn't worry about it. check out that link though. dr sears gave a good checklist of when to call your dr.

hth


----------

